# best conditioner fot thick coat..



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

What conditioner do you use on your dogs coat, just shampooing baileys coat has been fine up until now but his adult coat is coming in thick and fast and I need some help so am hoping some conditioner will help a little, but which one would be best...

would like to know what you guys are using and how much you think it helps....

thanks xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought tropiclean de matt as I had heard some good reviews on here, it is one you can just spray on and leave in, I rarely bath Dudley (just warm water to rinse off mud), and it seems to be helping, although I do still find matts. I haven't tried anything else to compare it with though.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I bought tropiclean de matt as I had heard some good reviews on here, it is one you can just spray on and leave in, I rarely bath Dudley (just warm water to rinse off mud), and it seems to be helping, although I do still find matts. I haven't tried anything else to compare it with though.


I have heard of a few people using this conditioner, do you find it a lot easier to comb through the matts with the conditioner on


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've used a variety or conditioners/de-matt/detangle sprays including Tropiclean and Pethed. I am currently using groomers detangle shampoo and groomers detangle spray. I find them better than the aforementioned and cheaper to boot!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

We have used tropiclean de matt, which was good, but we also have started to just shower Arthur to get mud from his legs and belly and have just bought pethead leave in conditioner and not sure if its the not shampooing or the conditioner but his coat is less matted at the moment!? Or maybe it's the time of year and he's not getting rid of coat?!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I use Furminator detangling spray and John Paul Pet detangling spray. Both smell gorgeous and my poos try to lick it off each other when I spray it.


----------

